# My Stradivarious! Made by Roth



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

I aquired this when I was trying to learn to play Violin... Failed so terribly. I ended up being a 2 year old with it and holding it like a guitar and lightly plucking the strings on it, but its a 1968 made in West Germany. It has the original bow. Here are some pictures of it, Its really beautiful.But I had an inquiry about it and here it is. It sounds great when I manage to play it.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone know anything about it?

[EDIT] Didnt know it belonged to classical, Sorry


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2011)

The quilt on the back of that thing is pretty remarkable.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 15, 2011)

I know it is an average reproduction. You can't go around saying you have a Stradivarius when:
A. You can't even spell it. 
B. It isn't a Stradivarius.



Do yourself a favor and learn how to play the damn thing, then upgrade. 

EDIT:
Point being, it doesn't look like a real E.H.R. to me, it definitely isn't a Stradivarius and the fact that you don't even know anything about it give evidence to this.

Or I could be completely wrong and you played a $6,000 violin like a guitar at two years of age.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I know it is an average reproduction. You can't go around saying you have a Stradivarius when:
> A. You can't even spell it.
> B. It is a Stradivarius.
> 
> ...


 
It says on the inside Antonio Stradivarous.  Counts! ... maybe


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, I might also trade this, not for sure yet, but open to ideas and offers. it says "This is a hand made copy of Antonio Stradivarious"


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Randy said:


> The quilt on the back of that thing is pretty remarkable.


 
Any idea what kind of quilt that is?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 15, 2011)

All_Shall_Rot said:


> Anyone know anything about it?
> 
> [EDIT] Didnt know it belonged to classical, Sorry



It's more of the "acoustic" aspect as well as the "classical", no biggie man.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Or I could be completely wrong and you played a $6,000 violin like a guitar at two years of age.



I think you misread that; he wasn't saying he did that when he was two years old, but rather that he did what a two-year old would have done with it.

Also, a real Stradivarius would be worth considerably more than $6,000.


All_Shall_Rot said:


> It says on the inside Antonio Stradivarous.  Counts! ... maybe



Antonio Stradivari (not Stradivarius, and definitely not Stradivarious) was an Italian who died in 1737, so it's extremely unlikely that he made that in Germany in 1968.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 15, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I think you misread that; he wasn't saying he did that when he was two years old, but rather that he did what a two-year old would have done with it.
> 
> Also, a real Stradivarius would be worth considerably more than $6,000.
> 
> ...



It was clear by looking at it from the very get go that it wasn't Stradivarius just by looking at it, ying. However, the supposed builder Roth (E.H.R.) made pretty nice violins that go for about $6k today. Though, I'm convinced this isn't a Roth either. 

It is a reproduction and is clear just by looking at it.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I think you misread that; he wasn't saying he did that when he was two years old, but rather that he did what a two-year old would have done with it.
> 
> Also, a real Stradivarius would be worth considerably more than $6,000.
> 
> ...


 
My nephew is 2 
a real strad goes up into the millions...
I know its a copy its Hand made by Roth. 1968


----------



## aslsmm (Mar 15, 2011)

the title may have changed by time i saw this but i was under the impression that he knew it wasnt a stradivarius but he was saying it was a stradivarius mad by roth. 

also its a little known fact that stradivari came back from the dead for a short time and lived in germany where he a few violins before returning to the grave.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> It was clear by looking at it from the very get go that it wasn't Stradivarius just by looking at it, ying. However, the supposed builder Roth (E.H.R.) made pretty nice violins that go for about $6k today. Though, I'm convinced this isn't a Roth either.
> 
> It is a reproduction and is clear just by looking at it.


 
I like how you judge on a low quality picture basis. Owell, I highly believe its real. I have the Hard shell case. Its got a Roth authentication label on the inside. There is a pic of that as well.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 15, 2011)

All_Shall_Rot said:


> My nephew is 2
> a real strad goes up into the millions...
> I know its a copy its Hand made by Roth. 1968



Well, if it really is an Ernst Heinrich Roth then sell it and let someone who actually can play it enjoy while you enjoy their money. 

However, Roth never built violins like that. I love the way his usually sound though, very dark and moody.




aslsmm said:


> the title may have changed by time i saw this but i was under the impression that he knew it wasnt a stradivarius but he was saying it was a stradivarius mad by roth.
> 
> *also its a little known fact that stradivari came back from the dead for a short time and lived in germany where he a few violins before returning to the grave.*



This is fact. But I though everyone knew this? 




All_Shall_Rot said:


> I like how you judge on a low quality picture basis. Owell, I highly believe its real. I have the Hard shell case. Its got a Roth authentication label on the inside. There is a pic of that as well.



That's how you appraise violins 80% of the time, visually. Every prominent builder has signatures.

Also, a label with Stradivarius even mentioned is likely to be a fake, especially with that spelt incorrectly.


----------



## aslsmm (Mar 15, 2011)

take it in to pawnstars. let them bring in an expert then you can see what its practcal value is. plus i love that show so i wouldsee you on it and youd be famous.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> take it in to pawnstars. let them bring in an expert then you can see what its practcal value is. plus i love that show so i wouldsee you on it and youd be famous.



Hahah. And let them offer me half of what it's worth? 

I spell it incorrecty. I forewArn I am not too good of a speller
I am goon to snag some more pics wig a better vlcamer of the labels


----------



## JamesM (Mar 15, 2011)

"Original Antonio Stradivari instrument? I'll give you $20."


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is a emblem on the case. It says "The Violin Of The Artist"


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice guitar man, but you miss a string.







Wait.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

MaKo´s Tethan;2386372 said:


> Nice guitar man, but you miss a string.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, 3 of them broke, somehow when they broke the headstock imploded some dead guy from the 1700s flew out took a crack at the headstock with a hammer and knocked 3 of the machine head(tuning keys, I hear too many ames for it) out the disappeared. Weirdest moment of my life.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 15, 2011)

Go to a professional and get it officially documented. If you are correct you have a hefty chunk of change right there.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Go to a professional and get it officially documented. If you are correct you have a hefty chunk of change right there.



I dont think thats possible in Ky. Any idea how or where to look? Think its real now?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 15, 2011)

i know shit about violins,but the quilt looks good.why don't you try with to play it at first with a retractable sticker fretboard?Just to get you going and then you get all the fretless lovin The Fretted Fiddle and Fiddle Fretter


also don't forget:More mids if it doesn't djent.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> i know shit about violins,but the quilt looks good.why don't you try with to play it at first with a retractable sticker fretboard?Just to get you going and then you get all the fretless lovin The Fretted Fiddle and Fiddle Fretter
> 
> 
> also don't forget:More mids if it doesn't djent.



I may check that out, but I have another Violin as well, as musica. not as impressing .haha. I just cant stop for my guitar... I sat for hours trying to get it, I also used a mic tuner instead of a pitch pipe.
I wont forget!
also dont forgetjent = dont buy an RGA7 with a mid scoop then


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 15, 2011)

All_Shall_Rot said:


> Any idea what kind of quilt that is?



the kind that is definitely flame not quilting 

Nice Violin.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 15, 2011)

If you want to sell it: do some research and get it appraised.

If you want to play it: do some research and get it appraised.

If you think it's worth something, then why not?


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Mar 15, 2011)

All_Shall_Rot said:


> I dont think thats possible in Ky. Any idea how or where to look? Think its real now?



Do you know where you live?  KY is great! 

I don't know where you are personally, but Louisville has some NICE music hook ups, duder.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 16, 2011)

haha, I will try. Name an extremely good band from Ky?


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 16, 2011)

but can it DJENT?!?!

try using a TS to boost the mids and slap on some compression and 5 noise gates.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 16, 2011)

When you're at a gig,leave the guitar aside,play a lick on the violin,turn the violin around and show the flame on the back,and witness the miracle of female loins opening for a royal pleasure


----------



## timbaline (Mar 16, 2011)

I know what you can do with that violin!


----------



## Trespass (Mar 23, 2011)

Flame or quilt quality doesn't really mean anything guys (besides a distinguisher from real and laminate woods). In fact, my violin teacher's loaner violin was something he scooped up for $60 at an auction. It had a gorgeous flame maple, really popping/3d on the back, and was made in the late 1800s. It also played and sounded MUCH better than my own violin (violin teacher also specializes in restorations and setup). All this being said, the market value of that particular violin wasn't very high ($120-$150, or whatever one was willing to pay for it).

You can get some excellent bang-for-a-buck Hungarian violins, handmade, for about $600-700. I do not remember the maker exactly, but I could inquire.

All this being said, call up an older violin teacher in the area and simply ask that he take a look at it. Google or open up a phone book. Perhaps book a 30 minute session and have him explain some fundamentals, and have him articulate his thoughts on the violin. This will be much cheaper than getting an appraisal that potentially will cost more than the instrument is worth.


----------

